# Quick help before I explode my REO



## bjorncoetsee (6/9/14)

Ive just builta duil coil 0.5 on my reo.
This is the battery I have.
Will it be safe to use?
Could it explode if I press the fire button?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (6/9/14)

Does the battery heat up quickly?
It won't explode if you press the fire button.
Do you know the specs of the battery and if it's genuine or fake?
Don't go sub ohm with just any battery. Be careful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (6/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Does the battery heat up quickly?
> It won't explode if you press the fire button.
> Do you know the specs of the battery and if it's genuine or fake?
> Don't go sub ohm with just any battery. Be careful.


This is the only info I got from google:

1.0 ohm = 4.2 amp draw
0.9 ohm = 4.6 amp draw
0.8 ohm = 5.2 amp draw
0.7 ohms = 6 amp draw
0.6 ohms = 7 amp draw
0.5 ohms = 8.4 amp draw
0.4 ohms = 10.5 amp draw
0.3 ohms = 14.0 amp draw
0.2 ohms = 21.0 amp draw
0.1 ohms = 42.0 amp draw
0.0 ohms = dead short ---> *BOOM!*

AW 18650 IMR 2000mah battery = 10 Amp continuous discharge rate
AW 18650 IMR 1600mah battery = 24 A
Sony US18650VTC3 1600mAh = 30 A
Sony US18650VTC4 2100mAh = 30 A
Sony US18650VTC5 2600mAh = 30 A


----------



## ShaneW (6/9/14)

You should be fine. You gonna be drawing about 8A, that battery is rated at 10A.
I've done way worse to my fAWs and nothing bad ever happened. 
@ET will confirm, he abuses his fAWs to no end

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (6/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> You should be fine. You gonna be drawing about 8A, that battery is rated at 10A.
> I've done way worse to my fAWs and nothing bad ever happened.
> @ET will confirm, he abuses his fAWs to no end


 
I concur. You should be fine.


----------



## ET (6/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> You should be fine. You gonna be drawing about 8A, that battery is rated at 10A.
> I've done way worse to my fAWs and nothing bad ever happened.
> @ET will confirm, he abuses his fAWs to no end


 
lies and slander of utmost !
i only abused the little faw, not the bigger one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/9/14)

ET said:


> lies and slander of utmost !
> i only abused the little faw, not the bigger one



Lol. What you using in your cloud machine?


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Ive just builta duil coil 0.5 on my reo.
> This is the battery I have.
> Will it be safe to use?
> Could it explode if I press the fire button?


You should be safe at 0.5, will still have a bit of safety margin.


----------



## ET (7/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Lol. What you using in your cloud machine?


 
purple efest ftw

Reactions: Like 1


----------

